
Essential DevOps Terms You Need to Know - devopsguru
https://medium.com/@XebiaLabs/the-essential-devops-terms-you-need-to-know-7bd3c506041b#.59pjxkx6w
======
DrScump
Medium blogspam of:

[http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/03/21/essential-devops-
terms/](http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/03/21/essential-devops-terms/)

